# Calm weather = good gigging



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/20/2016*
I had the Bryan G. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with dead calm winds, and cool temps in the low 50's. We got on the fish fast tonight, finding most holding over mud/grass bottom, and got our 10 flounder limit without having to move around much. The largest fish tonight was 24".

*Upcoming open dates:
**January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-27, 29-31*
*February: 1, 4-16, 18-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Slower night tonight with lots of fishing pressure*

*12/21/2016*
I had the Chad C. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with dead calm winds and slightly low tides. Gigging action was slow tonight, with lots of other boats trying to gig the same areas, the pressure was too much for the fish. Once we managed to get away from the crowds, we found some consistent solid fish. The run of big fish is nearing the end, with most of the large fish pushed to "last chance holes". Only another strong cold front will push the last remaining big fish in the bay into shallow gigging areas. The amount of boat traffic and pressure on the fish tonight was the most I have seen in 15 years, and the worst is still to come, with calm forecast through Friday and the holiday weekend. What large flounder are left in the bay are likely to be quickly gigged each night before 7pm, so get them early if you can...

We ended with 19 flounder by 10pm, with the largest fish tonight at 23".

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-27, 29-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

